# Topics > Agriculture >  MARS robot swarm, ECHORD++ (The European Coordination Hub for Open Robotics Development), Europe

## Airicist

ECHORD++

echord.eu/mars

----------


## Airicist

Published on May 22, 2019




> The video shows a demonstration of the MARS robot swarm on a real field.

----------

